# 2019 SE Exam Code Standards



## David Connor SE (Nov 19, 2018)

Per NCEES Chat Now the code standards for the 2019 SE exam will not change.  I wouldn't call it "official", but it's from the source.


----------



## Stewie (Nov 19, 2018)

This is really helpful. Now I can begin the black Friday code shopping. haha...


----------



## GTTrekkie (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks like exam codes won't change for the 2019 PE Civil-Structural, so I assume wouldn't change for the SE either...(says 2015 but last 2 pages are for 2019) https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Civ-Str-April-2015_combined-with-codes-1.pdf


----------

